# Sitting on the roof?



## Kevinkinfla

I have a 2010 Coachmen Catalina 27BH travel trailer and just booked a weekend trip to the Daytona 500.  Does anyone know if it is safe to sit or stand on the roof?  Thanks for any input


----------



## H2H1

Kevin do you know how your Catalina is built? The roof trusses can be wood or medal. I would think it would support one or 2 people but no more and they should not be jumping up and down on it . That just my opinion, other may have something else to say.


----------



## akjimny

Hi Kevin and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  In my travel trailer days, I had a 21 ft Prowler and if you didn't keep your feet exactly where the roof trusses were, the roof bent quite badly.  Your trailer may be more sturdy than mine was, but JMO - I wouldn't go up there.  Too much chance of doing some REALLY expensive damage.


----------



## Guest

i got ask this ,, does it have ladder to the roof ,, and does it have like a luggage type rack around the rear area ??? and is it a toy hauler ??? if the last 2 apply then u have a roof that was meant to be walked on ,, as long as u stay in the area of the luggage rack ,, on almost all toy haulers they reinforce the roof area near the ladder ,, just for that reason ,, they know u are gonna be up there ,, but agian JMO


----------



## H2H1

good points Rod


----------



## Kevinkinfla

First off thanks for the responses !!  I'm new to this forum but I'm already finding it's helpful.  It's a basic travel trailer, no toy hauler.  No ladder andno luggage area. I'm trying to find info on Coachman's website but no luck.  I have an email in to them as well.  I guess to be on the safe side I will stay off the roof....


----------



## Guest

yes ,, good idea ,, if it has no ladder ,, then the roof is prolly not strong enough to have anyone on there ,, but if u have to go on the roof for say repairs and such ,, i would use some 2x6's or 2x8's long enough to go to the sides of the walls ,, and walk on them ,, i have doen this many of times on rv's that did not have a ladder ,, and ones that i knew had some water damage to the roof area ,, btw welcome to the forums


----------



## Emma Brian

Don't take any risk, stay in your trailer and enjoye the trip safely.


----------



## flownaksala

I think most RV roofs can support at least one person in case you have to go up there to check for leaks or do a repair but I certainly would walk on it carefully and not jump around!  If it does not have a ladder I would be on all 4's to try and distribute my weight. Unless you have a good reason to be up there I would stay off of it. RV roofs after years in the sun and rain do sometimes form leaks which need to be fixed immediately. Unfortunately RV's in general have a lot of systems that need to be checked periodically so good maintenance habits are essential. It's important to have good maintenance records so you know exactly when things were done. It also is very useful if you sell your RV to be able to show a comprehensive maintenance record.


----------



## WeekendRver

I would check with the manufacturer themselves for recommendations on what to do. Also they will tell you what voids your warranty.


----------

